# coolwebsearch



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2003)

Hallo,

ich hab hier das Problem, das beim suchen mit GOOGLe immer ein weiteres Fenster mit "Coolwesearch" sich öffnet. Weiss einer Rat?

Grüsse Tesla


----------



## Heiko (24 Juli 2003)

Hast Du irgendeinen Google Searchbar oder sowas zusätzlich installiert?


----------



## technofreak (24 Juli 2003)

Bist du sicher , daß es nicht "Coolsearch" heißt, darunter gibt es jede Menge Einträge bei Google...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2003)

Keine Googlebar, und es ist defenetiv CoolwebSearch. Hab schon Adaware und Virenscanner laufen lassen, ohne Erfolg.  .-(

gruss


----------



## technofreak (24 Juli 2003)

Tesla schrieb:
			
		

> es ist defenetiv CoolwebSearch.


Moment!  das hört sich aber anders an als in deinem  ersten Posting:


			
				Tesla schrieb:
			
		

> Fenster mit "Coolwesearch" sich öffnet.



Steht zwar als Überschrift drüber, aber die überliest man meist 
Geh mal mit Google auf "coolwebsearch" , da gibts über 3000  Einträge!


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2003)

Das Problem ist nur, das bei Aufruf einer Suche von Google ich sofort umgeleitet werde


----------



## Heiko (24 Juli 2003)

Dass da irgendwo der Wurm drin ist, ist unstrittig. Wir müssen aber zuerst mal rausfinden, wo genau...


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2003)

Jau, nur wo? Ich hab noch von meinem Mac aus im Internet gesucht und in diversen Newsgroups Hinweise darauf gefunden das es offensichtlich ein "Hijacking" ist. Ich hab daraufhin Spybot s&D geladen und den "Cws_shredder", aber ohne erfolg.


----------



## PvW (24 Juli 2003)

Moin Tesla,

das wird ein "Hijacker" sein.

Mehr Infos & Tools :

http://www.spywareinfo.com/articles/hijacked/


8)
Waidmannsheil

Piet


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2003)

THX für die Infos. Leider scheint die Sache hartnäckiger zu sein als ich dachte. Obwohl ich alles gemacht habe. ändert sich nichts. Noch irgendwelche Ideen??

Gruss Tesla


----------



## Anonymous (24 Juli 2003)

browser neu installieren? vielleicht wurde die .exe umgeschreiben!?!?


----------



## PvW (24 Juli 2003)

Abends Tesla,
sorry - ich habe 2x den gleichen Link gepostet.  

Auf Spywareinfo die Tools-Übersicht:

http://www.spywareinfo.com/downloads.php?cat=sp#det

Interessant erscheinen der BHOdemon und HijackThis...

Zu letzterem findest Du hier eine Kurzanleitung:

http://www.tomcoyote.org/hjt/

Grüße

Piet


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2003)

Zunächst mal many thx an alle.
Leider ist mein Problem immer noch nicht gelöst. Alle Programme (spybot, hijack, adaware etc) habe ich benutzt. Da ist nichts mehr. Trotzdem popt dieses sch... Fenster weiter auf. Falls noch einer einen Tip hat. ich bin für alles offen.

gruss Tesla


----------



## Stalker2002 (25 Juli 2003)

> Trotzdem popt dieses sch... Fenster weiter auf. Falls noch einer einen Tip hat. ich bin für alles offen.



Schon in den Internet/Netzwerkeinstellungen nachgeschaut, ob dir jemand einen Proxie oder DNS untergejubelt hat, der die Anfragen verbiegt? Das wäre auch noch eine Möglichkeit.
Auch ruhig mal "von Hand" nachschauen, welche Prozesse/Tasks am laufen sind.

MfG
L.


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2003)

Stalker2002 schrieb:
			
		

> > Trotzdem popt dieses sch... Fenster weiter auf. Falls noch einer einen Tip hat. ich bin für alles offen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Alles schon gemacht. Sieht sauber aus :-(


----------



## AmiRage (25 Juli 2003)

Und Du hast im Internet Explorer unter "Ansicht" -> "Symbolleisten" auch keinen "CoolSearch.info - Toolbar"-Eintrag o.ä.?

Dass Du die neuesten Versionen (inkl. Updates) der AntiSpy-Programme verwendet hast, kann man voraussetzen!?


----------



## PvW (25 Juli 2003)

Moin tesla!

So nicht Du selbst es bist,der diesen Post geschrieben hat  -

schau doch 'mal hier vorbei:

SpyWareIno Forum

Dort wird das gerade diskutiert.

Bis denne


Piet


----------



## Anonymous (25 Juli 2003)

Danke für den Link, hab ich aber schon besucht. Wenigstens bin ich mit dem Problem nicht alleine. Aber genützt hats trotzdem nichts.
Ich hoffe also weiter, daß irgendwer mir helfen kann. Trotzdem THX

gruss Tesla


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Juli 2003)

http://www.spywareinfo.com/articles/datanotary/
Hier ist beschrieben, wie dieses CSS wieder entfernt werden kann.


----------



## Anonymous (28 Juli 2003)

Mein Problem scheint nun - nicht zuletzt Dank eurer Hilfe - gelöst. Die Jungs auf Spywareinfo.com sind echt fix. kann ich nur empfehlen. 
Also nochmals THX und allen eine schöne Woche.

Gruss Tesla


----------

